# Murder in Helen mountains?



## SarahFair (Oct 11, 2010)

We went camping above helen (roadd 44) this weekend. While looking for a site (the primitive type) we came across one that I have camped at before but this time there were graveyard flowers. My friend gets out to check it out and there is a note attached that said

R.I.P. Amy F. 
We love you always 
Love Mom and Dad
She was only 16! 
Murdered here by _______ _______ on Date, 2008.




Thats not all the note said just what I remember. I dont remember his name or the the rest of the date.
Needless to say friend didnt want to camp there. 

We thought maybe it was just a hoax?
Anyone know anything?


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Oct 11, 2010)

Creepy. Perhaps a little close to Halloween. Either way, I'd be sleeping in the truck.


----------



## SarahFair (Oct 11, 2010)

The flowers and note (in some kind of plastic wrap) were weather worn.. So theyd been there a while


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 12, 2010)

We _tole_ you - you shoulda come to FPG!


----------



## SarahFair (Oct 12, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> We _tole_ you - you shoulda come to FPG!


Shoulda, Coulda, Woulda!


----------



## Low Gap (Oct 12, 2010)

*Murder in Helen*

The teenager died of alchol poisoning at that camp site according to DNR ranger.


----------



## SarahFair (Oct 12, 2010)

Low Gap said:


> The teenager died of alchol poisoning at that camp site according to DNR ranger.


Interesting.
I wonder if the parents just blamed whomever distributed the alcohol


----------



## Low Gap (Oct 12, 2010)

That is what the DNR ranger told me and no charges were filed.


----------



## rubicon_in_ga (Oct 13, 2010)

FS 44....  my memory sucks... is that Chattahoochee River Rd?  Which campsite was it? I camp/hunt up there but haven't been in a while.


----------



## SarahFair (Oct 13, 2010)

Low Gap said:


> That is what the DNR ranger told me and no charges were filed.


Interesting..



rubicon_in_ga said:


> FS 44....  my memory sucks... is that Chattahoochee River Rd?  Which campsite was it? I camp/hunt up there but haven't been in a while.


Yes it is Chattahoochee River Rd. If you came in from the top it was the first camp site that was in a sharp bend (meaning you drove down the side infront and up the other side of it). It has multiple campsites on one side of the road and one site across. There is now a huge pile of rocks at the front so cars dont drive back there. 
I use to have pictures of the site from years back when I camped there but I dont know where they might be now..


----------



## MonroeTaco (Oct 13, 2010)

We were up there a few weeks ago and saw the same thing. Had some "fresh" fake flowers on the rock.  I've researched and couldn't find anything about it. My wife was kinda freaked out thinking there's a murderer still running loose up there.We camped 2 sites down from that site. Nice week -no one else on the mountain.


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Oct 13, 2010)

sounds like a good way to reserve a site ...


----------



## SarahFair (Oct 13, 2010)

It was one of the last ones taken


----------



## Firescooby (Oct 13, 2010)

http://www.whitecountynewstelegraph.com/articles/2008/10/16/news/news02.txt


----------



## SarahFair (Oct 13, 2010)

Interesting! Thanks Scooby


----------



## K9SAR (Nov 15, 2010)

I'd think that the person charged with distributing alcohol to a minor is the person named as the "murderer?" If so, that "murderer" has a case against the teen's parents for libel for that sign.  

I'm sorry the parents lost their daughter, but pronouncing someone as a murderer because their teenage daughter didn't say "no" to excessive amounts of alcohol is a lawsuit waiting to happen.

Just look what happened here in this thread....

No one knew what the sign was about, and the first impression was that there was a murderer running around killing people at campsites in the area.


----------

